# Evacuation of New Orleans



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

*What is taking them so long???? *this happend Monday and they are still there Friday. It would be as simple as telling every school district in the country to send their buses down there to pick up a bus load and bring them back to their hometown. It seems to me that every city could easily absorb five to ten busloads verses houston getting almost all of them. That will create another slum type environment in Houston

People dieing in the street for lack of clean water??? In America! Why isn't there a steady stream of helicopters and tankers bring water and food in...

What a bungled operation :eyeroll: if this is the best FEMA can do we are screwed if there is a bad terrorist attack. My co workers at our home office in Slidell,LA lost family members to the storm surge. Its really sad how people don't take a storm with 200 mph winds seriously you have to wonder what they are thinking.

The country must absorb these people, New orleans will not be rebuilt for a couple of years. I don't think it should be rebuild ever as a residential area. Its crazy to have a city this vulnerable, reclaim it as a port but I don't think it should be residential again. We are no match for natures fury.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

I was just thinking that. How come when a natural disaster strikes somewhere else in the world were there right away, but we cant get US citizens relief rightaway I only know what I see on the news but it looks like someone dropped the ball to me I just hope they can speed up there evacuation and get those people some shelter


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

This article from this morning's Bismarck Tribune scared the heck out of me:



> Gunfire, corpses and exodus
> By ALLEN G. BREED
> Associated Press Writer
> NEW ORLEANS - New Orleans descended into anarchy Thursday, as corpses lay abandoned in street medians, fights and fires broke out and storm survivors battled for seats on the buses that would carry them away from the chaos. The tired and hungry seethed, saying they had been forsaken.
> ...


I also heard a radio report last night that a large group of law enforcement tried to enter the convention center yesterday, but they retreated after they had only made it a few feet. They were scared to go any further. I also saw a news program last night in which a bunch of tourists were interviewed that were staying at a time-share condo. They had to keep 24-hour watch on their balcony just to keep the loots at bay that wanted their remaining food and water.

This is a national disgrace.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

*BigDaddy wrote*



> This is a national disgrace.


It really is! The ball that was dropped is still falling!!!That being said Mistakes have been made and there is noting we can do about that except learn from our mistakes. If this is what we get after spending billions on homeland security we need to re-think and re-tool that branch of our government. Just imagine if this had been a surprise terror attack!

Bob


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> I also heard a radio report last night that a large group of law enforcement tried to enter the convention center yesterday, but they retreated after they had only made it a few feet. They were scared to go any further.


They need better cops.... I get a kick out of how many people decided to save their guns from the flood waters instead of other valuable stuff. I would do the same thing. Scaring the cops is not good they will shoot you.


----------



## howlplay (Aug 23, 2005)

They show this on the news and it looks like a warzone in another country. I think it is sick that people even scare away the people that try to help them. So these looters, where are they gonna end up? They need to rescue those who are innocent and arrest those who are killing. Is there any other countries over to help? We offer relief...government and citizens. I hope we are recieving help from other countries. Comon..world peace


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

I saw a list of at least 2 dozen countries that offered assistance as of yesterday.


----------



## howlplay (Aug 23, 2005)

ok
I had no idea i guess. This is where i get most of my info!


----------



## howlplay (Aug 23, 2005)

Dont you think it is dangerous to send the president to talk to these angry people?


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

The UN offerd some help but not sure what is happining with that. Greese is sending some help I heard and Japan will send blankets YAHOO!! But cmon guys a national disgrace I would not go that far yet. You all saw the pictures on tv its going to take time to get aid to these people what does everybody think that the authorities sat around saying to themselfs Ill get to it latter??? Everything that can be done is being done , yeah it is tough down their right now but hey do I need to define the word Disaster to you?


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

I found the story below this morning. It is interesting how the rest of the world sees the disaster. It is also interesting how some world leaders see the chaos as some sort of evidence of a flawed U.S. society.



> World stunned as US struggles with Katrina By Andrew Gray
> 1 hour, 50 minutes ago
> 
> LONDON (Reuters) - The world has watched amazed as the planet's only superpower struggles with the aftermath of Hurricane Katrina, with some saying the chaos has exposed flaws and deep divisions in American society.
> ...


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

No real shocker to me. When other nations fall they look to the U.S to be picked up. If we fall everybody just watches us bleed, let this be a lesson to us. Althought the muggins and shootings are turning my stomach. I wonder how wide spread it really is or if it was just a few incidents that are getting over reported?


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Bob, there was spokesman on the radio this morning from Houston that said the reason they were taking in as many as they are is because they have the best facility and are close enough to the disaster to accomplish the job. He also mentioned their intention is not to populate their city with new residents which they can't afford to do but to treat and aid them in contacting relatives in other states and getting them to those areas as needed. I think one thing that has been missed and which is causing the biggest problem is this was not the usual hurricane situation. After the hurricane passed and done the damage that usually happens in that situation, the levees broke, the pumps failed and the entire city was flooded. That not only trapped those inside but in a way trapped those outside from getting in. In effect it was a double disaster. Add in the thieves and gangs that are shooting at rescue efforts and it is a total mess. It is easy for all of us to sit back and from the comfort of out computer chair to condemn the rescue efforts but until we know the truth of what is going on it is only guessing on our part. Personally I don't see the breakdown of the government as much as I see a breakdown of society which is really scary to me. Did you see all those school buses you were wondering about rolling in this morning?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> No real shocker to me. When other nations fall they look to the U.S to be picked up. If we fall everybody just watches us bleed, let this be a lesson to us


That's right - STRONGER AT HOME...MORE RESPECTED IN THE WORLD.

Perhaps our efforts elsewhere have been ill spent, in trying to save others, in trying to enforce democracy, in trying to be world police? If this isn't an example of that, I don't know what is.

And as for all those SH***EAD anti-American papers, I can't wait til the NEXT NAZI-LIKE FORCE rolls into Paris. I can't wait until they have to rebuild, I can't wait till they come calling for our help...cuz we won't be there. And I can't wait to see their headlines THEN!

It's time to realize that America has greater problems at home that should take priority over the rest of the world. Katrina should be a WAKE UP CALL FOR THAT!!! Socially, economically, educationally, etc. Its time to put ourselves first.

As the Mayor of New Orleans Said: "I'm ******" and I rarely get ****** off about political bull like this...but this goes WAAAAY beyond that now.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

What I don't understand is why the mayor of New Orleans seems to be getting a free pass on all this. Reports this week said the Police departments had asked several times for rescue boats to be included in their budget but were denied by the mayor. The police asked for money to be spent on a backup radio communications system. Again denied by the mayor of the city. After the hurricane the city was warned 24 hours in advance the pumps were failing and would eventually shut completely down........ why wasn't there a force evacuation plan in place for the city. It is a city that lives below sea level and no emergency contingency plan set up by the mayor. You can bet the mayor's of LA and San Francisco have the best emergency plans in effect for earth quakes and fires, I know I lived there and saw them in action personally. I live in tornado country and not only does every town have drills and a contingency plan for a tornado, just about every home has a emergency kit ready at all times to be able to take care of themselves for several weeks if need be. Now the mayor is upset because the federal government cannot react fast enough to fix a disaster that most likely would have been less severe as far as personal casualties had he reacted in the first place??????


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Certainly - Failure on all levels is evident here. Local, State and Federal plans all bit the bullet on this one.

From what I heard today though, the "city emergency plan" was to provide shelters for those who couldn't evac in places like the Sewerdome.

I thought that was a bit odd on Saturday and Sunday when FOX NEWS said that the city and state officials were ordering evac, or move to the Dome if you can't. I guess it wasn't as solid as planned.

A big bowlshaped structure in the middle of a swamp...didn't seem too logical to me.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Gohon its good to know they aren't all going to land in Houston, well see if it really works out that way, I hope your right. I've heard they have cleared the calendar for the Astro Dome thru December, hence my doubt.

I used to live there so I'm really familar with the area and I can tell you that neither this Mayor of NO or any prior mayor has a plan even though they've had plenty of time to make one. The only plan they ever have is how to get more govt goodies continuing their power base by assuring the dependence of the back population in NO on the govt. Its a very racially divided bigoted city and the bigotry goes both ways. New orleans is full of welfare mentality blacks that cannot act for themselves, generation after generation of the Govt. taking care of them has eliminated their ability to act for their own benefit so they sit in a cesspool waiting for someone else to save them. They really are victims, but of something much worse than this hurricane.

That said, there is no excuse for not having buses in there immediately to get the remaining people out. Everyone thats ever lived there knows that if the levies are badly breached and the pumps have failed ( no power) its not something you can just fix. In this situation you then have to wait until the level on both sides equalizes so the velocity of the water going over the levy is essentially zero then you can plug the breach and pump it back down.

In this case with all the other problems this process will take months, even after they plug the breach the pumps must be powered up and there is no power within 40 miles of those pumps. 40 miles of downed power lines trees and debris everywhere ect. this is long term problem so why is the govt sitting on their hands and making speeches. There is no excuse for this delay!! The people must go there is no alternative and buses are the easiest way to get them gone its really that simple.
There is obviously a road the will handle buses, so get the rest of the people out right now. 
It seems to me all we are getting is a bunch of rhetoric about "how the peoples hearts are with them" typical political BS :******:. I say send them water and food now and get them out of there without delay, then worry about what to do with the city later. Like I said all the school buses could of already done this and the various place they come from could be reimbursed for the expense later. IF I was running this operation, that would of already been done.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

This letter from an emergency management staff member from Washington. The author blames FEMAs poor response in New Orleans on the Bush administration's dismantling FEMA to shift resources to Homeland Security. The author also states that FEMA has lost its disaster preparedness function.

The only problem is that while we were watching for a terrorist attack, Mother Nature snuck up and bit us in the a$$.



> Eric Holdeman: Bush team's dismantling of FEMA is a disaster
> 
> By Eric Holdeman
> September 1, 2005
> ...


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Bob, I like your post, I can't figure out why school wasn't called off and buses commandeered for the this week in areas such as your home, Alabama, Texas ect.... maybe school hasn't started down there yet? it has up here. How hard is it to rescue people in less than 10 feet of water? These people need to be distributed around the country. I don't think 25,000 people living in a dome is an ideal situation for a community. I know up here there are several people willing to house people. Fargo alone could take 100 people. Thats not an agency thats just people offering to help house people.

The next few weeks will really show us in this country who is a true leader of the public at all levels of government.

Why is it priority to drop sandbags into a broken levy that would take 80 days to pump out the water from when people are dieing at the dome and on rooftops? :******:

TC


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> Why is it priority to drop sandbags into a broken levy that


 it was wishful thinking but I guess worth a try. I don't think this is a matter of lack of resources because of restructuring FEMA but a matter of lack of decisiveness at top levels of government. They all seem to be unable to assess the problem and just deal with it, and prioritize. Its appalling to me, the incompetence..........

Its matters not if school is in session the kids could all stay home for a week or get a ride from their parents for week a minor inconvience for us to help these poor folks, the busses should of been sent.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

With all due respect, This is not the first time Eric Holdeman has spoken or written with complaints concerning his need, at least according to him for more money. It is no secrete that he is a long tome Democrat that has often spoken out against the Republican party. But taking things into perspective the Corps and FEMA has been under funded since before Bush. Here in the Mid-West President Clinton cut funding to the Corps for Levee projects and put a complete overhaul of the Locks on the Ohio on hold. President Bush added funding to get the Locks project complete and some of the Levee projects are being completed also. This was additional funding beyond their yearly budget. They are under-funded, but that is due to the number of projects added to their list by your wonderful congress men and women. President Clinton diverted money from both the Crops and Interstate Highway funds for some of his pet projects such as his version of the volunteer peace corp.

So to base blame on one comment from one employee is rather short-sighted and typical of the left. In the weeks to come I'm sure we will find enough blame to go around for all. In the mean time why don't they just concentrate on search and rescue and ignore the wagging tongues for the fools they really are.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Gohon, dont you think we are "spread a little thin"...National Guard that is. Dont you think that if most of our reservists were not overeseas that we could of responded alot quicker?????

Logsitically speaking here....you know as well as I do it does not take this long to get the "first wave" in.....oh yah, if you want to consider those reserve Marines the "first wave"....you are "higher than mountain goat crap"...All they were was a deversion......Oh!!! The MARINES are here everything is fine.....give me a brake!!!! Political tactics!!

How about that "so called war in Iraq"?????? Damn it would be nice to have some of our boys home to help out OUR people.....just a guess!!!! What do ya think buddy????


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

And dont you do that Damn quote "thinginy" to me!!!! You will lose all of my respect!! If you have any!!!!


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Gohon, dont you think we are "spread a little thin"...National Guard that is.


Of course we are.................. never said other wise did I.



> Dont you think that if most of our reservists were not overeseas that we could of responded alot quicker?????


No, not at all. The problem as I see it wasn't the availability of the National guard at all but the failure of the leadership and coordination by locals and the feds.



> Logsitically speaking here....you know as well as I do it does not take this long to get the "first wave" in.....oh yah, if you want to consider those reserve Marines the "first wave"....you are "higher than mountain goat crap"...All they were was a deversion......Oh!!! The MARINES are here everything is fine.....give me a brake!!!! Political tactics!!


Where does that come from?....... even more to the point, what does it mean? Jiffy I wouldn't be surprised at all if there isn't a single person on here that understand what you wrote in the paragraph above or what you are attempting to say. I know I don't.....



> How about that "so called war in Iraq"?????? Damn it would be nice to have some of our boys home to help out OUR people.....just a guess!!!! What do ya think buddy????


It would be even better if there were no war in Iraq wouldn't it. Now it is time to land back on earth and join the real world. I don't see the war in Iraq or, our people being over there as having the least bit of affect on the situation in New Orleans. What I do see is trying to put a political spin on this disaster as disgusting. There will be plenty of time for that later.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Wow!!! It really is usless trying to talk to you isnt it??? :roll:

I think at one point in time you call me brainwashed.....


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Uhmmm Christmas what the heck is Christmas You stupid liberals!

Jiffy did you really expect anything else?

TC


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Gohon, with all "due respect"...you are just a "right wing political puppet". You can neither see your left from your right.....when are you going to learn that most are not either right or left???? Most are in the middle. That "middle" my freind is going to thwart your right wing AND all the leftists ideology. It makes me laugh. Then again it makes me sad.

I guess that is what makes America great. Its just too bad that the MAJORITY doesnt speak up. "We" do on here......but, how many are there that feel the same way dont???? I'm thinking quite a few.

PS: I told you not to use that damn "quotiy thing".....gloves are off!!! TC has a new alie!!!!


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Jiffy what is it with you? You talk like you're drunk, your sentence construction really sucks and your spelling is even worse yet you blabber away and make absolutely no sense at all. I never made any right or left wing gestures in this thread except to point out that blaming one person or party either way was not the thing to be doing right now. And this quote thing your squealing about....what is that. Are you talking about my tag line that I've used for months now.....grow up boy. TC has already shown himself to be the fool, you trying to follow in his footsteps. Good God people, is there a single thread in this forum that can go for 24 hours without the usual jackasses coming in and trying to throw it into a political pissing match.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Pss: If anybody makes me want to "lean more left"....it is you!!!!! I think you may be hurting your own cause.....


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

> And this quote thing your squealing about....what is that.


Sentence construction??????? HHHHMMMM, look whos calling the kettle black. If we MUST be grammatically correct, we can do that!!! However, I dont think it is necessary to convey our messages.

If you are wondering about the "qoute thing". Look at the beginning of my post. There in you will have your answer. It has nothing to do with your tag line.

As far as being "left or right"...your whole demeanor on this thread has "Rush" written all over it!!!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Jiffy stick to the subject manner. I don't want this thread degenerating to a personal rivalry. The topic is the evacuation of NO not what you think about Gohons personal political views.

Gohon is correct we have plenty of National guard available evidenced by the fact that they are now there in large numbers, he is also correct that obviously the only thing stopping them from going in was a inability of someone to make the decision to give the command. From the mayor to the governor to the head of Fema there was a unacceptable time lag in sending in aid.

The war in Irag has nothing to do with this situation either


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Turns out the delay in getting the troops into New Orleans is because of the posse comitatis( SP?) law which prevents the feds from sending in military troops to any state until the governor of that state requests that the feds do so. The idiot govenor of La didn't make that request until wednesday and the troops were sent in immediatetly after that. So her inability to make a decision is where the problem lies.


----------

